# A little horsey humor



## greybeard (Jun 12, 2019)

For Baymule and secuono


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 13, 2019)

I worked at a Warmblood (Holesteiner) breeding farm and most of the horses were like that!
One time, a stallion jumped the fence to get to a mare and that was one crazy day.
The guy who ran that stable was absolutely insane...and he was a Psychologist


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2019)

I gave up on crazy horses when it started hurting when I hit the ground. No more bouncing right back up for me anymore.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I gave up on crazy horses when it started hurting when I hit the ground


Agree----it's not the fall that hurts - it's the landing, lol!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 15, 2019)

This one's going to hurt:
(photo credit to Pinterest)


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 15, 2019)

Oh lord!!
That's gonna hurt...a lot


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 15, 2019)

Don 't use that arm to break your fall ....ouch.....


----------



## Baymule (Jun 15, 2019)

It’s a bird!
It’s a plane! 
It’s a flying idiot!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 15, 2019)

Baymule said:


> It’s a bird!
> It’s a plane!
> It’s a flying idiot!


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 18, 2019)

@secuono I had to look at that flying person picture closely to make sure that wasn't you, lol.  
you know that was a tough landing.  when you no longer tuck and roll but just lay there and quiver you know its time to give up the crazys.  ask me how I know...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2019)

I've been thrown a few times in my life - even though I prefer to call it an "unscheduled dismount," lol!


----------



## secuono (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, that's why I have ponies & now the dummy. I've never bounced, lol.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 18, 2019)

Ha ha ha!
Falling sucks...I had to quit riding for a while after that bad jumping accident... but I sure missed riding! I've been back in the saddle a few times since then


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Jun 19, 2019)

The famous humor horse story growing up would have to be about the Quarab mare we had. She had went through bad abuse as a youngster and upon getting her, also severely malnourished. She developed a spoiled personality in time and had a wild can't-touch-me attitude. Don't get me wrong, she was beautiful, had good muscle, and a motherly instinct towards the goats. But after her previous life, any sort of ropes or even brushing scared her. 

They brought in a trainer- good guy with easy going methods. He came in one morning and spent three hours in the round pen with her to no avail- she didn't budge towards acceptance. She had broken a sweat, but still stood tough in her ways. So my grandmother brought him a plate of eggs and toast to eat while they took a break. As he sat down, if that horse didn't come up and look at him and turn all the way around, look over her shoulder, and lift a hind leg to kick that plate right out of his hands.

Needless to say, he gave up. I was too young to work with her then, but she ended up living a good life and though she never got trained- she got rescued.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2019)

That’s a great story!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 19, 2019)

That's too funny! Well i'm glad she had a good life


----------



## greybeard (Jun 19, 2019)

frustratedearthmother said:


> I've been thrown a few times in my life - even though I prefer to call it an "unscheduled dismount," lol!


Been thrown a lot in my younger days. I think I was 55 or 56 when I finally told my dad he was going to have to find someone else to break his colts.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2019)

You stuck it out a lot longer than me!  My self-preservation instinct gets stronger the older I get.  Still love to ride.  I don't mind a little sass and spirit from a horse - but the downright defiant ones are not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## secuono (Jun 19, 2019)

This one's too small, but won't hurt if you fall off.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2019)

LOL - true!  Even though I once came off of a pony when I was about 12.  Riding bareback with just a halter and Little $hit was running full steam ahead towards a big ol' mud puddle that took up the whole width of the trail we were on....he decided at the last minute that he didn't want to get his feet wet and stopped right at the edge - I didn't, lol!


----------



## secuono (Jun 19, 2019)

My first fall ever. If he hadn't of spooked at me falling & turned, flipping me right round, I would of landed on my throat! 
I was recording because he had started tiny bucks & I wanted to confirm it. Instead, I got this gem. Lol



 

I had almost righted myself from a string of small bucks, but then my hand slipped off his mane right after another buck and down I went!

I went back to bareback with him and slid/fell off several more times before I got him to my current trainer/buddy to fix it. Most were from short stops + a sudden left turn...I got good at falling by the end of it. 
Most recently, I accidentally goosed him while mounting with a stick in hand. He broke out into a canter before I was fully seated & my hand drew that stick to the rein to slow him, but I yanked his tail by accident instead. Ugh. He started to buck and I stuck on for awhile before deciding to jump ship. My natural instinct is moreso jump than cling...I no longer use sticks as a crop...


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 19, 2019)

secuono said:


> My first fall ever. If he hadn't of spooked at me falling & turned, flipping me right round, I would of landed on my throat!
> I was recording because he had started tiny bucks & I wanted to confirm it. Instead, I got this gem. Lol
> View attachment 63498
> 
> ...


I feel like I would have done the same thing If I ever used a stick as a crop 
Glad you didn't get hurt too bad!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh wow!   At least you didn't go as high as the gal in the above pic!  Thank goodness - so glad you're ok! You're a good sport to post the pics!


----------

